# Hello Everyone



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

Hi All, hope everyone is good

My name is andy and im from warrington hence my username

Is anybody local to me, is there many meets around this area of cheshire.... i will familiarise myself with the site before i ask anymore questions

Cheers guys


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Andy and welcome to the forum

Yes plenty of members on here from around your area, and the North West has some good meets that are regular and normally have a good turnout. Check out the Events section further down the forum, i think the next meet is a rolling road event, but you could always go along for the banter and to see some tuned TT's on the rollers 

Paul


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the welcome

yeah ive just been having a look, i noticed the rr day at awesome which i will pop along to i know the guys well there ive had plenty of golfs and Seats.... finally seen the light and got a TT

Also the Vw all types show in northwales is a good easy going show so may nip to that also


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

just trying to work out how to post pics of my car, hopefully this will work

It didn't lol

not a clue me..


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Andy,

You need to upload the pics from your PC onto a picture hosting site, such as photobucket. Once there you can simply post the link with IMG tags wrapped around it for it to show as a picture.
If you are still unsure, get the pictures uploaded onto photobucket and then drop me a PM, i will help you out

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Andywarr said:


> Hi All, hope everyone is good
> 
> My name is andy and im from warrington hence my username
> 
> ...


Hi Andy welcome from another from the Wire!

What car do you have? I know there are a few TT's in Wazza but if I see you I will give you a wave!


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

thanks again guys for the kind replies

Redscouse if i upload then to Flickr, and send u the link would that be ok???

@Jammyd, not heard it be called the wire for ages, love it

I've got an 09 plate Sprint Blue TTS Cab in Sprint Blue, where in warrington are you?.....


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sprint Blue.... mmmmmmm

Old Warrington boy myself 

Anyway.... yes send me the link via PM and ill show you what to do


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Andywarr said:


> thanks again guys for the kind replies
> 
> Redscouse if i upload then to Flickr, and send u the link would that be ok???
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, I am living currently near to Sainsbury's just on the move round the corner


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC plenty of meets www.toc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Andy, have you been drinking, your TTOC messages are getting worse


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

i cant seem to be able to PM, not sure if its me or if i need to get a certain number of posts under my belt 1st

here is the linkhere is the link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 8088004459

Taken on the day we bought the car, i was hoping to get some new pics of the car this weekend but it seems the weather may put a stop to that :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey I have been in your car 

Only why it was in the showroom though..

What are you trying to do with the picture? I have edited your post so that it will show... if you now edit it, you will see the tags I have put around the picture 

To get it too show, I have right clicked the image on Flicker, then copied the image URL


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

thanks for that much appreciated

yep a few people i think will have been in this one, audi had it in there showroom for around 6 weeks, they had a silly price tag on it, so i chipped them down and down over about 2 weeks, we picked it up on april 31st, its now got abut 400 miles on it.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Andywarr said:


> thanks for that much appreciated
> 
> yep a few people i think will have been in this one, audi had it in there showroom for around 6 weeks, they had a silly price tag on it, so i chipped them down and down over about 2 weeks, we picked it up on april 31st, its now got abut 400 miles on it.


You are going to love it, I could not quite stretch to a TTS  but also I needed the Derv economy 

So where about's in the lovely warrington are you?


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

just outside stockton heath on the way up to appleton

i already love it, its pretty conservative on the fuel with is nice, we put £50 from empty in, and only filled it up yesterday, it did around 350 miles for that....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Andywarr said:


> just outside stockton heath on the way up to appleton
> 
> i already love it, its pretty conservative on the fuel with is nice, we put £50 from empty in, and only filled it up yesterday, it did around 350 miles for that....


Thats good going... I will have to try and arrange a mini Warrington meet some time


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

sounds good to me, i have a few friends with audi vw and other VAG cars, non with a TT though...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats just not good enough lol...

The misses only has a 1.2 Punto :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

thanks again guys


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

